# Intex Inflatable Hot Tub Repair



## Georgefromoregon (May 19, 2016)

I have one of those new inflatable hot tubs from Intex. It has at least two problems. The first is that one of the seams on the tub is leaking air. Can you patch a seam over about 2 inches? There isn't a 2" hole in the thing, but that seems to be where the seam is stressed. Have you had any luck fixing these sorts of things? 

Next, water is getting into the inflatable wall from somewhere. Now I've sat and stared at that sub like a monkey doing a math problem without running the water pump so the water was very still. No bubbles are coming up from the tub so I don't know how this water is getting in there. It seems to accumulate at a rate of about 1/2" to 1" per week.


----------



## kanec (May 19, 2016)

Hi, if your hot tub is new, then it definitely is a warranty situation.

Patching a seam over 2 inches will definitely be tricky, i suggest you watch this youtube tutorial: 





Try patching the air leak first. Then you should definitely see the bubbles if the only hole is underwater.
Good luck!

Peter from inflatablehottubhq.com


----------

